# Would you buy from a Banned member?



## john91919 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi,

I have seen some heaters on reptile classifieds similar to reptile radiator but automatically switches of when the case reach 89degrees(i think it was 89:blush
The problem is the person selling has been banned on here for not supplying vivs.

Would you buy?
You can pay via paypal, would you be covered if they never arrive?

Cheers
John


----------



## celicachi (Sep 16, 2009)

hell no
if they're not supplying what they're selling, why would you even think about trying to buy more stuff from them?
that would just be retarded :bash:


----------



## hathers (Jul 19, 2010)

No way mate stay clear


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

if you can afford to 'donate/lose/throw away' £2-300 to a total stranger, who you'll probably never meet - i can't see why not... :whistling2:


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

It's just a con, you will never see a thing.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

It would depend how well I knew them and what they'd been banned for, if it was for something like swearing on the forum for instance I probably would, but for the reason this person has been banned you'd be crazy to have any dealings with them! 

Knowing that they've had problems with undelivered goods I'm surprised you'd even consider trying to buy something from them, you may as well just flush some cash down the toilet!


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

what they said ^^: victory:: victory:


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

I would if i could pick it up personally and pay for it on pick up , But if not then no like the others said.


----------



## James5012 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Paypal*

Hi,

If you did risk it Paypal would be safe! Ive had issues in the past with people taking my money and not sending goods but paypal tends to side with the buyer and pay you back.

But its IF you take that risk?? Personally (now) I would not.

Hope this kinda helps.
James


----------



## Gentoo (Jul 6, 2010)

I know if you buy an ebay item you're safe but don't know how paypal works when it's for goods from someone on a forum.


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

arm2010 said:


> I would if i could pick it up personally and pay for it on pick up , But if not then no like the others said.


Agreed


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Sadly, not always the case with Paypal. If the seller empties the bank account that is linked to their Paypal account then there is no money for the refund.

As the others have said don't touch with a bargepole. You can always check on their previous posts and see if they were banned for poor trading etc and no just bad language!


----------



## James5012 (Sep 6, 2010)

Exactly the same way, ebay is independant of paypal. Your protected wether you buy from someone on ebay or a forum. Id recomend having a read up on paypal.co.uk, its worth knowing.

Thanks,
James


----------



## Gentoo (Jul 6, 2010)

Is it the same rules then? I used to hang round the ebay forums a while ago. I remember a hell of a lot of post on there where people has recived yellow pages ect.. signed for them and the buyers lost out because they filed an item not recived claim first and lost because the seller proved delivery. 
The buyer couldn't then file for significantly not as described because ebay only allowed one dispute to be filed. 

I hope they've changed that bit now, it was ridiculas.


----------



## James5012 (Sep 6, 2010)

It is the same rules and your right with what you say, as a rule paypal back the buyer but it does take some mucking around if you get in a ruck with a seller! Id agree with everyone else in don't trust this person.

Ive had some rucks in the past with sellers of other stuff and ive always won but I have had to spend time sorting the issues out!!

Too many prats out there !!

James


----------



## Ruffun (Apr 22, 2010)

I think the point of banning is partly to stop the stealing of money 

So steer well clear


----------



## lovesmesnakes (Jan 26, 2008)

arm2010 said:


> I would if i could pick it up personally and pay for it on pick up , But if not then no like the others said.


Same here. 

If the worst happened & you had to file a buyer dispute, although Paypal usually sides with the buyer, it could take months to get your money back & even then they do like to charge a nice fee for their services.


----------

